# Pay a fee or not have a PVR



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

If having a PVR without a fee was not an option, would you pay the fee or get rid of your PVR? I'm talking in a general sense, not if the specific model you happen to have isn't worth a fee, but the concept in general.

Dennis


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I, for one, would not give up my PVR.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

You can pry the pause button from my cold dead hands...


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Anyone who tries to take my DirecTiVos away will live just long enough to regret it


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I have them functions now - MPEG tuner cards and 80 GB drives. Set event up on IRD, then the same on the scheduler. Works well enough - and with the card in my PC, I can do other things with the programs that are recorded ...


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This may be something I will do and am surprised that more are not doing this. 

Can you hook up two or more receivers to the same computer to operate the DVR functions?

Do the computer DVR software programs have bugs like you see on the Dish PVR's and what issues do you have with computer DVR that you would not have with the Dish PVR's? 

What are the benefits of having a Dish PVR over a computer DVR?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

fv3 said:


> I think there are enough open source software solutions emerging that it will be possible to have a DVR with no fee regardless of the actions of Dish, TiVo, etc.


That's great, but that's really not the point of the poll. People have commented in other thread that the reason that PVRs haven't caught on with "the masses" is because of the fees. Since there really isn't any way to prove this one way or the other, I'm just curious to see among people here who already have PVRs if a fee would stop them from using one.

Dennis


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

dbronstein said:


> If having a PVR without a fee was not an option, would you pay the fee or get rid of your PVR? I'm talking in a general sense, not if the specific model you happen to have isn't worth a fee, but the concept in general.
> 
> Dennis


I'd bite the bullet and begrudgingly pay the fee, but I'm not of the opinion that name based recordings and automated season passes are worth the extra $5 monthly charges Tivo charges compared to what I get for free with the 721 right now. We have no real say as consumers in the matter when Dish raises programming package rates across the board just as other utilities inevitably go up over time. What makes this proposed Dish DVR fee even worse though timing-wise is the current state of the economy forcing people to constantly look for ways to cut their own personal monthly budgets to save more as bills and inflation seem to be increasingly rising faster then regular salary increases.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Nah, slipstream DVD recorder, maybe build my own, but probably a Sony PSX for Christmas (dependent on its release schedule). Never, never without a PVR though. But no eternal fees, that's like volunteering to be a hostage.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I have a PVR and it's not going away.

If I could get a newer, better DVR (i.e., a 2nd tuner and/or HD) for nothing or $300 off I would gladly pay the $4.98mo.

Hell, I might just upgrade to the AEP to put the money into more programming. 

(Maybe DISH has figured this out already.)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In general sence I can't really answer the question. I am more then willing to pay for TiVo or TiVo like DVR features, but I'm not willing to pay for the glorified VCR features and buggy software of a DishDVR.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree, and thats why so many people are so upset. People want the premium DVR features if they are going to have to pay a premium price. Right now we got the cheaper price for the cheaper features, Free less the cost of the hardware. Now we have to pay a premium for the basic features?


----------



## enforcer (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok let me get this straight. We currently pay 4.99 for each additional receiver we have on our accounts. Since Dish is adding the DVR charges, does this mean we have to pay 4.99 a month for the receiver plus an additional 4.99 with this new price increase??? I dont have a DVR just yet, but I do plan on getting one. Im just wondering if I will have to pay the initial 4.99 on top of the new charge? Please fill me in. THanks


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

If you sub to AEP no fees on the receiver. If you sub to top 50 then $9.99 per DVR receiver on your account. If you sub to top 100 or top 150 then it's just $4.99 per DVR receiver on your account. 

It would make more sense for you to sub to AEP and get more programming then stay at a lower package and pay more fees to watch less programming. When you add it all up $74.99 or $79.99 with locals is really not so bad vs paying say for top 50 and if you have 4 dvrs on your account like me, the fee would come to 4x9.99= $39.96+ the regular basic price of $24.99= $64.94 to watch 50 channels. For only $10.05 more, you get all the premium channels and another 100 channels . Most people will either upgrade to AEP like Dish wants to get no fees or loose the dvrs off their account or switch to Directv.


----------



## shred (Apr 30, 2003)

I like my pvr but after using some friends direct tivos,If i was to pay it would be too direct.


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

enforcer said:


> Ok let me get this straight. We currently pay 4.99 for each additional receiver we have on our accounts. Since Dish is adding the DVR charges, does this mean we have to pay 4.99 a month for the receiver plus an additional 4.99 with this new price increase??? I dont have a DVR just yet, but I do plan on getting one. Im just wondering if I will have to pay the initial 4.99 on top of the new charge? Please fill me in. THanks


Wait for the DVR522. It's like having 2 DVRs w/o paying extra for the 2nd one.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> In general sence I can't really answer the question. I am more then willing to pay for TiVo or TiVo like DVR features, but I'm not willing to pay for the glorified VCR features and buggy software of a DishDVR.


Then your answer is you would rather pay then not have it.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't have to worry about MY D-Tivo fee, as I bought the lifetime sub on my account when they were still available. Even if I add or change units, it doesn't matter, since my D-Tivo sub is tied to my account, so as long as I don't cancel my D*, I'll never have to deal with this...


----------



## Larry (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a Panasonic Showstopper and a 501. I have never paid a fee for either, but I would never go back to not being able to control my TV. So, as the bigwigs at E* already know, they've got the hook set. The bottom line here is, yes I'll pay the fee, but won't like it at all.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Or perhaps it comes down to who gets the money for that fee. I am sure people are willing to pay but not for the service that is of lesser quality. I thought I understood the higher charges of these PVR receivers were due to the lifetime PVR features and thats what I thought Charlie and Co. had said in the past.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> In general sence I can't really answer the question. I am more then willing to pay for TiVo or TiVo like DVR features, but I'm not willing to pay for the glorified VCR features and buggy software of a DishDVR.


Steve, hypothetically lets put it this way.

IF anyone who ever owned a Mountaineer or drank LiveWire was by law forced to only have a 501/508/510 type device. And E* institutes a PVR/DVR Fee. Would you give up the PVR features or would you pay.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought Steve owned an Explorer?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

The subject of this poll is exactly the problem... If anyone has ever used a PVR, anything less would be absolutely unacceptable. Those who jump ship to D* will not be gaining anything.. they will have to pay a fee for their PVR's there. The only PVR on the market that works in a desirable manner is the UltimateTV IMHO, and although I miss my UTV's occasionally, my PVR721 is an acceptable replacement. Tivo in any flavor would not be.

Long story short.. I would end up paying the fee. Thank heavens I'm grandfathered.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jacob, I found a good deal on Mountaineer and ran with it, almost the same exact thing except for the front grille plate the various Mercury insignias (whatever they actually are) instead of the blue oval. 

Anyhow, I'd gladly give up a DishVCR with a fee and go back to SVHS, only if and it's a big if, it was against the law for Mountaineer drivers and Dew addicts to get a DTiVo


----------



## LarryH (Jun 10, 2002)

Argo said:


> So, as the bigwigs at E* already know, they've got the hook set.


I agree that E* is responsible for showing me the light on PVR. I will never go back to "live TV"! However, the DirectTivo software is superior to E*'s. I stay with E* because they don't have a monthly fee for their PVRs. If E* begins charging a monthly fee for their PVRs, then it's a no-brainer for me to switch from E* to D*.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

I wouldn't pay a fee for 'PVR,' unless it was one of those lease-the-equipment things [like DHP]. I would pay a fee for 'smart' functions on the unit, like Tivo. The DishPVR, as far as I can tell, is definitely superior to a VCR, but not by much. Basically it doesn't really 'add anything', it merely refines what is already existing with VCR technology.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish can either get their money up front or monthly but NOT BOTH!!! That is why a lot of the people are mad on the boards. If there has to be a monthly fee then show us some improvements that deem the fee necessary.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree ,with no real features added to justify this fee is stupid. To put a fee on each receiver is sucide for Dish . Not only will this keep new customers away from dvr technology in droves it will cause a lot of churn from existing customers who feel this is unjust. 

Charlie give people something for their money. I've said it before and I will say it again: Give all customers who sub to AEP NO DVR fees and NO additional mirror fees on their receivers and people will flock to the high end programing you are shooting for. You will also become an industry leader and it will be a Cable killer, providing your best package with a dvr and no mirror or dvr fees. 

This will cause people to flock to Dish as oppossed to Directv and cable. Think of all the new market share Dish could gain and all the dvrs people would buy with no mirror or dvr fees for top package. You could still charge the dvr fees on people who sub to the lower packages but only One fee per account. Anything else more than one fee per account is just bad business sense.

When people feel they get something of value for their money they will talk and tell all who will listen . Piss on their leg and tell them it's raining and you will cause more bad will for your company then you ever thought you could get. The dishplayer mess is still in most customers recent memories. This was a good idea that went all to hell. The dvr fees as they stand are also a bad idea for current and new customers and also bad for the future of Dish. How can you be the low cost industry leader for satellite when you are charging fees like cable companies do?


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

HTguy said:


> Wait for the DVR522. It's like having 2 DVRs w/o paying extra for the 2nd one.


Thats exactly what I plan on doing if E* does offer a good upgrade for current subs on the 522 (I think they will). I will replace both of my old 2000Premium and 2700 receivers with a new DVR522, even with the DVR fee it will be like getteng 2 E*DVR's for a penny less per month then what I pay for my 2000 and 2700, and will get all those new features like the improved epg. opentv, itv etc too boot  .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wouldn't the hard drive in two seperate DVR's be more than it would be with this one 522? I think they should make the hard drive bigger in that unit since it will be used on two different tv's. There would be less hard drive per tv to use on this receiver vs. having two seperate DVR's.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I think you need to add another selection......

3. I have the upgraded programming pak or will upgrade to it to avoid the fee.

I will not have to pay the fee as I already get AEP. Once again, I understand the anger level of those in the cheaper packages, and I agree it is a mistake given their desire to earn back their R & D spending. Unless they WANT to only sell 301's and the equivalent......


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd pay a fee to keep PVR functions if I was forced to, but *NEVER* to Dish. It's just the principle of the thing.


----------



## falsie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm dating myself here, but "Hell no, I won't go!" I'll run my 721 into the ground (hopefully not soon) and then move on to the dreaded DirecTV camp or maybe to Freevo. I feel that E* has put it to us.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What fee?

AEP sub :lol:


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If I'm forced into paying for software, I'll naturall go with the one with the best code, features and stability. I'll be moving to D* when I give up on my DP.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

falsie said:


> I feel that E* has put it to us.


I think thats the bottom line for most posters here. Beyond that the fee will scare off new subs, IMHO.

I guess time will tell on that.


----------

